# Congo Tetras in planted tank



## Mark Webb (11 Jan 2012)

Will Congo Tetras munch on plants?


----------



## hinch (11 Jan 2012)

The Congo tetra is an insectivorous species, but you can usually train your Congo tetra to accept flake food and frozen food. A Congo tetra kept on nothing but flake food can however loose its coloration, and supplementing the diet with mosquito larvae, daphnia and brine shrimp is highly recommended. 

It can be a little bit jumpy when kept in aquariums, but you can make your Congo tetra feel safe and secure by decorating the aquarium wisely. Keep at least six Congo tetra together since this is a schooling fish. Do not keep Congo tetra with aggressive fish species that will bully them. The aquarium should be planted and provide many hiding places, but also contain open swimming areas. Most aquarists use a dark substrate in an aquarium where Congo tetra is kept. 

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/tetrafi ... otetra.php


----------



## awtong (12 Jan 2012)

I have 21 Congo Tetra in my tank and they look stunning and shoal amazingly well.  Mine are vigorous feeders for flake, granules and all sinking type wafers and frozen foods.  I have never seen them eat or munch any of the plants.

Keep a mix of females and males, I keep a 2-1 ratio of females to males to even out the attention of the eager males when they want to breed.  The females don't have the most interesting colour but by having them around the males have much stronger colour and will show off to each other to be the alpha male.

When mine want to hide a bit they sit behind my large bog wood but this isn't very often.  Most of the time they sit in the middle of the water column.

Select stock carefully as colouration is variable and they won't colour up fully until quite mature.

Andy


----------



## Mark Webb (12 Jan 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> I have 21 Congo Tetra in my tank and they look stunning and shoal amazingly well.  Mine are vigorous feeders for flake, granules and all sinking type wafers and frozen foods.  I have never seen them eat or munch any of the plants.
> 
> Keep a mix of females and males, I keep a 2-1 ratio of females to males to even out the attention of the eager males when they want to breed.  The females don't have the most interesting colour but by having them around the males have much stronger colour and will show off to each other to be the alpha male.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy thats useful.


----------

